# Gorgeous Young Golden Somerset,KY AC



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What a sweet looking pup - only 4 months old. How could she not get snatched up right away!!!!! I wish I was closer, but will work on contacting rescues in the morning.. first thing!


Do we have any KY members here? Or any close to KY?


Tiffany


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tht is a beautiful girlo. I hope someone adopts her soon or she is taken by a rescue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to:
http://www.grrand.org
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*beautiful*

What a Beautiful Girl!!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Any word back on this sweetie??


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He's no longer listed on the website, so hopefully he either went home or found a good home. I'll try to call tomorrow and see if I can find out anything


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't these shelters work with local rescues?
This makes me so sick when I see these beautiful young dogs in shelters.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I talked to the shelter the day this little girl was posted and they were thinking she might be lost, so maybe the owner came in and got her.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Some shelter work with rescues.... we have certain ones that call us the minute a golden comes in and others who wont give a rescue a goldens.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Unfortunately we deal with the same thing here in TN, Maggies Mom. I don't understand it, we are in it to help these babies and we are the place most all of the community comes to rescue a Golden. One day hopefully all shelters will be more welcoming to rescues...

Nicole


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Called this afternoon and they told me this girl was adopted on Monday


----------

